# Funnel Creek - Toga



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

I met Scotty (mackayaker) at 4am at the Shell City gates and waiting till about 4:15 then set off on a wonderful adventure , nah .. it was really just an hours drive in the dark and fog over the range to Funnel Creek for a paddle and a fish. We launched right next to the road bridge on the Sarina - Marlborough Road , slid the kayaks down the grassy bank , mine unfortunately kept going , into the middle of the creek , so we slid Scotts down , i caught it , and he went for a quick paddle to retrieve my runaway Tarpon , Good start to the day .
What followed was better though , after about 15 - 20 mins of splashes but not even a nibble for me , my rod bent down , the drag screamed a bit , and after a really fun fight








this was on my lap
was so happy i forgot to measure it ,but sitting here , i put a tape measure on my knees and it has to be an easy 60 cm toga
also caught this little fellow








so a successful expedition for me today , hadnt fished there before , but knew what fish would be in there ,
targetted the toga , and 1 strike , i catch , might give up now lol
has been a happy few days for me 
went chasing a Sooty and got that 
saw heap of wild Platypus as i fished for the Sootys
and got a toga 
god i love holidays

Cheers Pedro


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats mate that was an epic morning. What a fish! I ended up with 2 sooties and 3 catfish one of which spiked me on the finger, not good. I had 2 Toga bump my lures but no hook up for me. So the day belonged to Kwikdraw! I will post some photos when I get some time.

Cheers Scotty


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

That's a bucket list fish! Awesome.


----------



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

thank you , i really happy to have caught it and i definately will be back there again to try to catch another


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Look forward to photos of you beating my PB Platypus


----------



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

i wil try , but not with a lure or gillnet , maybe just catch 1 with the camera


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah, no need to bother apart to try to out do me - apparently platypus don't qualify for HOF. Pffft


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Heres a few Pics of our morning.


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done.

Cheers Mal


----------

